# smtp and stupid isps

## simcop2387

i've been wanting to setup an smtp server, but unfortunately my isp blocks port 25,    :Sad:  and i was wondering if there was any other port that works for smtp, from what i know i dont think there is, and i'm pretty much screwed unless i can get someone to help me out and setup a mail forwarding solution but i dont want to go that route unless i have to.  so does anyone have any ideas? and switching isps isn't an option unfortunately

----------

## simulacrum

You could set up SMTP to listen on whatever port you want, but the connecting ISPs wouldn't know that, and therefore attempt 25. Sorry man, but it sounds to me like you're out of luck. If you own your own domain you could set up a custom MX record.

----------

## kerframil

 *Quote:*   

> i've been wanting to setup an smtp server, but unfortunately my isp blocks port 25

 

 :Shocked:  What??! I say get a different ISP!

Do you mean they block (a) you trying to send outgoing stuff to other hosts on their SMTP ports or (b) they won't allow other hosts to connect to you on the SMTP port? If the answer is (a) then just configure your mail daemon to use a relay SMTP server (your ISP should provide one). If the answer is (b) then get a new ISP! Or just use fetchmail/POP3 or something.

----------

## simcop2387

well since i seem to be out of luck with that, i've been thinking about using the mail services at www.cjb.net and then using fetch mail to take it off and setup some webmail accounts, pop service i'll work with later.

----------

## simcop2387

 *simulacrum wrote:*   

> If you own your own domain you could set up a custom MX record.

 

exactly what would this do and how might i go about setting it up?

----------

## zhenlin

That won't help if your ISP blocks port 25.

You can register your domain name with many registrars, find them at http://www.icann.org. It will cost, but everybody today wants their own .com/.biz/.org/.net/.info/.name

----------

## simcop2387

thats what i thought, if my isp blocks port 25 theres no way to broadcast that i'm running it on a different port.  i've found that http://www.no-ip.com has a mailserver redirection to you on anyport (probably just tcp forwarding) for $29.95 

*cough* rip off *cough*

anyone know of anything similar for either a better price, or free wouldn't need a domain even, just a subdomain if possible?

----------

## Xor

I assume you have kind of DSL line... and I further assume that I costs next to nothing.... 

Your ISP is not as stupid as it might seem... It ensures that you don't host a 200 domains mailserver.... which is in the interesst of the ISP, go and buy a leased line and nobody filters your line

Further, your IP belongs to a "Dial-In & DSL Pool", the source of SPAM, so many ISP block IP-Ranges maked as those, your reverse entry might even include the words "client" "dhcp" "dsl" or the ip in form of "x-x-x-x" and this might be blocked too. 

and to avoid one of this silly laws high might consider to block any inbound connections at all.....

get the fact: cheap dsl users are not meant to host their domain....

----------

## Delphiki

I'm not sure if they're accepting new users right now, I know they stopped for a while, but I believe dyndns.org does this for free.. I could be wrong though, as I haven't tried to use dyndns.org to perform this specific fuction.

----------

